# Lighting Question



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I have two DJ type light controllers and a self made prop - all three control lights via outlet plugs - No DMX. I'm looking for some cheap up-light spots, or a light bank that has 110 plugs for each color - to put behind props, to hook up to the light controllers. 

I've tried colored party lights, colored flourescents (HDepot), and standard socket LED spots. None of these react properly to light sequencing from the controllers. The LED spots would be great, but they don't turn completely off when chasing or sequencing. There's a heavy residual glow. The flourescents actually didn't do too bad. But they are non directional.

Preferably some that won't get too hot. I'll make a run to the local guitar center to check out DJ par spots. I've checked craigslist.

Any ideas or sources?


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

The local guitar center should have some! Just tell them what you need I dont think craigslist will have what you need the guitar center is your best source! Where did you get your DJ type light controller maybe check where you got that from I am sure you will find some light up spots!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Guitar center has par 38 spots with bulb for somewhere around 25. Or 30 bucks. I bought them for djing and working with band but I do them on a dimmer for my huants


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I use up lights I found on ebay for $7 or so- decorators use them to illuminate plants etc ina home- I have used all kinds of bulbsx in them- they are a tall can shape and direct the light in a column.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> I use up lights I found on ebay for $7 or so- decorators use them to illuminate plants etc ina home- I have used all kinds of bulbsx in them- they are a tall can shape and direct the light in a column.


Can you point me a link to an example? What kinds of bulbs? - presuming they are colored.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

scarymovie said:


> The local guitar center should have some! Just tell them what you need I dont think craigslist will have what you need the guitar center is your best source! Where did you get your DJ type light controller maybe check where you got that from I am sure you will find some light up spots!


I got the light controllers from a light & DJ enthusiast who was upgrading his equipment and trying to reduce what he had.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

I realize this is an older post but I ran into the same problem when sequencing LED christmas lights. The problem is the small amount of leakage current through your controller is enough to partially light your LEDs. I found by putting a small incandescent bulb on the same line as the LED's allowed me to completely shut off the LED string.

Hope this helps.


----------

